# new versa vs juke/soul for family car?



## bretts (Aug 1, 2012)

I noticed the new Versa was coming out for the 2012/13 year with a turbo charged L4 and I've read good reviews about the backseat being very large ect ect... 

me and my girlfriend were planning on getting the Juke, but we recently found out that we are pregnant, and I know the backseat is quite nonexistent so we're kind of leaning towards another vehicle.

My brother drove the Versa when his car was in the shop and he said he enjoyed it, was a "cute" little car from what he said and I liked the chevy sonic a lot and they seem to be a lot a like, so what do you guys think? would you recommend this vehicle ? good for a family? thanks!


----------



## daniellemiro (Sep 24, 2012)

As far as space is concerned it's a great little car. I have a 2007 Versa SL and it fit's my daughter's booster seat and my son't car seat with no trouble. We are having a third child soon and will definitely not have the space so keep that in mind depending on how large a family you expect to have, or if you ever transport other friends or family members. You won't be the one running the car pool in this car but it should fit your family nicely.


----------

